# Levi 505's vs. 501s



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

No matter how Jean fashions and brands come and go...I always find myself going back to the one's that have been my favorite since before high school--Levis. In particular the straight leg 505 (with zipper fly) and 501 (button fly). My question is this: Over the years the cut of the 505 (which is generally described as being the same cut as the original 501 except for the zippered fly) has seemed to be somewhat inconsistant in it's cut and styling--especially in leg opening width. The 501 model seems to remain consistant (btw I always go with pre-washed these days, shrink to fit is just too uncomfortable, tedious and unpredictable...but to each his own). The 501s just seem to be made of a bit higher quality denium, fit better and more consistantly. While the 505 zipper feature is frankly more consistant...I wonder if anyone else has noticed any difference in the overall fit and consistancy between the two?


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

they're a different fit. The 501 has a straight leg (maybe with a slight taper), and the 505 has a much more pronounced taper. The 505 is also roomier in the seat, and has a higher rise.

I'm pretty sure this has been covered before, so a search may turn up some info


----------



## Texan (Dec 31, 2008)

501 is for real men. 505s are not.


----------



## Liquidus (Mar 2, 2009)

Try the 514 (slim straight) if you are able to. I bought a pair yesterday and they fit me way better than my 501.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Texan said:


> 501 is for real men. 505s are not.


Please elaborate what you mean by that.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Texan said:


> 501 is for real men. 505s are not.


I probably know more men who wear 505s than wear 501s and I would call most of them "real" men. I wore 505s before I switched to Lee jeans. I don't think that either the brand or style of jeans one wears has anything to do with whether or not that man is a "real" man.

For example, this is one of my best friends; a decorated Marine Corps combat infantryman in Vietnam. Those are 505s beneath the leather chaps. Is it your contention that he is not a real man based on his choice of jeans? How silly.










Cruiser


----------



## BrendanOC (Jul 22, 2009)

I think the "real man" comment may be a joke, no?

That said, I am happy to have found this thread. I have a pair of 505s that I bought b/c of the promise of the same fit as the 501s without the unpredictable "shrink to fit" issue. The taper is almost to the extreme and I rarely wear them other than bumming around the house (not that I wear jeans "out" much).


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

501s are classic

505s are for grandpa


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline (Dec 8, 2008)

501s do not change, because their demographic target groups are incapable of changing. Booze and drugs tend to ossify the brain. Aside from getting fatter and balder, the potheads who have worn 501s since the Seventies have not changed one bit. They still listen to lame drug-era soul/funk/rock, still obsess over 'muscle cars' and harleys....I could go on, but I'm getting that 'This is so nasty, I want to go wash my hands' kind of feeling.

Anyway, 501s are part of a visual code, indicating Marijuana use and/or risky amorous inclinations. Unless you want to communicate those things about yourself to others, it is probably wise to stick with jeans that have zippers.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The rise on 501 jeans have been pretty low as of late. They have probably been nipped and tucked in other ways to be more modern. Compare a pair from the '50s and now and you'll see some change for sure.

Now on your second point, I simply can't see how button flies are indicators of sexual depravity. In fact, some people back in the day (such as Alfred Kinsey's father) were railing on about how the _zipper_ was morally reprehensible. Presumably, it allowed men to drop their drawers faster to have quick intercourse in a public place or whatever. Seems ridiculous, but then you have an idea about how it sounds to associate a brand of jeans with pot smoking sexhounds.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> 501s are classic
> 
> 505s are for grandpa


Not always true...I wear 501's and the grand kids call me papa! The 505's, while arguably more convenient, just do not provide a good fit for me.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Texan said:


> 501 is for real men. 505s are not.


Until arthritis sets in; then its 505s for sure.

(Boot leg jeans are cut tighter in the hips and thighs, and if you want a leaner cut, that is the way to go.)


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

*There's a lot of variation in 505s - even the rise varies by 1 to 2 "*

I've been wearing 34-32 505s for many years because the legs slip easily over the shafts of my boots and I don't like a button fly. The last 3 pairs I bought were all different - even the pockets are different depths from pair to pair. I didn't realize this for a long time, and I blamed my wife for ruining them by leaving them in the washer overnight.

They must make them in many factories, using inconsistent patterns. You have to try each pair on to avoid those with baggy rears and high waists. I bought a pair last weekend - the lighter ones had lower rises and a slimmer fit. The darker ones had an extra inch in the rise and were baggy.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

bluesman said:


> I've been wearing 34-32 505s for many years because the legs slip easily over the shafts of my boots and I don't like a button fly. The last 3 pairs I bought were all different - even the pockets are different depths from pair to pair. I didn't realize this for a long time, and I blamed my wife for ruining them by leaving them in the washer overnight.
> 
> They must make them in many factories, using inconsistent patterns. You have to try each pair on to avoid those with baggy rears and high waists. I bought a pair last weekend - the lighter ones had lower rises and a slimmer fit. The darker ones had an extra inch in the rise and were baggy.


Levis have changed over the years. I recall that they had lap-felled seams on the legs (double stitched on the inner thigh) and more belt loops than they have now.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

I've always preferred 505s because of the way they fit me and the zippered fly. As a former infantryman and a decorated combat veteran, however, I didn't realize that they took away my manhood.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

Am I the only one that likes Button Flies?


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you Zendaline! Most entertaining post I've read in ages. Seriously, I laughed out loud when I read it. You had me going there for a minute.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not sure what you mean. It's still there and _I_ certainly didn't delete it!


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, I saw it right after I posted, so I edited my post. For some reason it read as a much longer piece on my iPhone than it does on the desktop monitor.



Jovan said:


> Not sure what you mean. It's still there and _I_ certainly didn't delete it!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tiny screens will do that.


----------



## RomeoTango (Nov 23, 2008)

The bottom line on Levis is this: the manufacturing process is extremely inconsistent these days. I love my Levis, but I always have to try on several pair of the same size before I settle on a pair. I have 505s and 550s ranging from 32 to 34 waist that fit me well enough right now. Also, I wear 32 length and have thrown out a couple pair because they ended up "high waters." Maybe I washed and dried them incorrectly, but I have about 25 years experience with Levis so I should know a little something about washing 'em. I even sent two pair back to Levi for exchange once (I was very irritated). 

I have a pair of 559s on now, and while a little loose they are the pair that fit me best at the moment. Previously (a few pounds and minutes off mile 5k) it was a pair of 505s. Actually, I just bought a pair of the new Gap 1969 standard fit today. Not bad, but a little pricey for jeans (for me). 

Try on the Levis until you find an actual pair the fit you well. Make sure you have size room to wash...


----------

